# Mirror or no mirror?



## TylwythTegs (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I put a new branch in Winston's cage the other day, and now she can climb to a certain spot and see her reflection in her food bowl.

This 'mirror' is now a fascination for her, we even have heard her sing for it a few times (she's never ever sang for us!).

We didn't want to give her a mirror, because we wanted her to bond with us -- plus the reflection can't sing back, or give scritches, or anything like that.

But she seems attached to it now, and happy to sing to her reflection (for the moment). And now that she has her cone off, and is back in her regular cage, she is less demanding of attention and affection from us, so she's not coming out of her cage much (and she doesn't want to be taken out either).

So should we keep the 'mirror' or move the branch so she can't see it?

I am torn two ways, I am jealous of the 'reflection' and want Winnie's attention for myself. But I also want her to be happy and secure (even if that involves me less).

What would/have you done?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely remove it. I am pretty against mirrors, but some have had a success story where the bird had a healthy relationship with it, but more common than not, they get unhealthy attachments to it. She'll come around to you more, in fact, the longer you leave it in there, the harder it will be for her to move on


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Remove it. If she's becoming attached to it, she will also become possessive, and may become aggressive towards you if the mirror fascination turns into an obsession. It's very unhealthy. I would take it out right away, or wrap it in some safe material so that there's no reflective surface.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

I give Francis a look in the bathroom mirror sometimes only rarely to get him singing, but he often doesn't need it to sing. I don't put mirrors in his cage either just because I worry he will get attached to it. My daughter has a budgie that is glued to her mirror. The budgie is very happy and secure but prefers the mirror over people and it's cage mates.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have no particular opinion about mirrors. But I try to avoid allowing my birds becoming attached to objects rather than each other. That means I have no mirrors in any of my cages. For single bird owners I could see the benefit of it, but have no real experience with successes or failures that result from having mirrors.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko has a mirror in his cage but he never even goes near it he used to look in it but now he wants nothing to do with it lol but he does like pulling the bell on it.


----------



## TylwythTegs (May 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I've covered her (his?) bowls with fabric to stop the reflection.


----------

